#  Alternativmedizin >   Schüsslersalze bei Blasenentzündung? >

## Ice

Hm ich bin mir mal wieder nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin... 
Meine Frage ist folgende: Mir wurde gegen meine Blasenentzündung Schüsslersalze empfohlen die ich auch gerade fleißig nehme.
(Antibiotika sind alle, Entzündung ist nicht weg und Arzt hat heute und morgen zu) 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schüssler Salzen im allgemeinen oder sogar speziell in einem ähnlichen Fall? Wenn ja haben sie geholfen? 
Wäre danbar für Antworten 
Lg Ice

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Ice, 
habe Erfahrungen mit Schüssler Salzen, aber noch nicht im Zusammenhang mit einer Blasenentzündung.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich nicht um eine chronische Blasenentzündung bei Dir handelt.
Lt. meiner Bücher müßtest Du dann Nr.3,4,8,9 und 10 im 30-minütigen Wechsel je 2 Pastillen nehmen.
Wichtig bei einer Blasenentzündung ist viel zu trinken. Bevorzugt "Blasentee". Hat meist jede Apotheke da.
Wie lange hast Du denn Antibiotika genommen? Haben sich Deine Beschwerden dadurch gebessert und sind wieder neu aufgeflammt oder war noch keine Besserung eingetreten?
Hoffe, dass die Schüssler Salze bei Dir gut anschlagen und es Dir bald besser geht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ice

Ich hab die meisten von den Schüsslersalzen hier aber unser Buch sagt andere Dosierungen, so hab ich sie bisher genommen 
Hab 5 Tage Antibiotika genommen und die Beschwerden sind besser geworden, waren einen Tag sogar ganz weg aber am ersten Tag ohne Antibiotika sofort wieder da 
Getrunken hab ich denke ich genug (jeden Tag 2,5 - 4 l) 
Danke für die guten Wünsche  :Zwinker:  
lg

----------


## günni

auch bei den 
"überaus gehaltvollen" schüssler-salzen hilft überwiegend DER GLAUBE DARAN! 
also...wer daran glaubt, dem hilft soetwas....würde allerdings doch zu anderen eher wirkenden dingen, wie z.b. auch vorbeugend cranberry saft oder eben andere höhere vitc haltige dinge nehmen....zumindest tun dies einige andere ms-mitbetroffene leute die  ms bedingt auch oft blasenstörungen haben! 
günni

----------


## urologiker

Was bin ich froh, dass du das Thema nicht in der Urologischen Sprechstunde eröffnet hast...  :Zunge raus:  
Also: Sofern die Salze eine Harnansäuernde Wirkung haben, könnten sie infektprophylaktisch sein. Ansonsten empfehle ich die Keimbestimmung mit gezielter Antibiotikatherapie! 
Antibiotika sind so ziemlich die besten Medikamente, die die Schulmedizin hat. Also stell dich fachurologisch vor! 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Ice, 
bin auch froh, dass Du dies Thema hier eröffnet hast.
Günnis Empfehlung Cranbeerrysaft zu trinken, halte ich auch für sehr gut, da Säfte aus Johannis-und Preiselbeeren ("Verwandter der cranberry) den ph-Wert im Urin senken (steigern also den Säuregehalt) und es dadurch den Krankheitserregern schwerer machen sich zu vermehren.
Noch ein kleiner Beerentip: Himbeer-Joghurt-Gelee
Himbeeren enthalten Phenolsäuren, die bei Harnblasenentzündungen antibiotische Eigenschaften entwickeln. Von Bedeutung sind zudem ihr hoher Wassergehalt sowie die hohen Vitamin C Werte.
Rezept: 250 Gramm Himbeeren waschen und pürieren. 3 Teelöffel Agar-Agar (pflanzliches Dickungsmittel) mit einem Schneebesen unterrühren. Alles zusammen aufkochen. Anschließend noch 2 Becher Joghurt und 50 Gramm Honig unterrühren. Dann laß es Dir einfach schmecken.
Bezüglich Schüssler Salzen bin ich natürlich anderer Meinung als Günni. 
Auch den Ratschlag von Urologiker finde ich gut, da ich auch der Meinung bin, dass zunächst eine Keimbestimmung erfolgen sollte und erst dann eine eventuell noch nötige Antibiotikabehandlung fortgesetzt werden sollte. 
Hoffe natürlich, dass es Dir schon besser geht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## damaszenerin

Man nehme etwas Schüssler-Salz
und mische dies mit Schweineschmalz.
Am Besten morgens um halb Vier,
dann steht das Christkind vor der Tür.
Denn auch an dieses muss man glauben!
Doch will ich nicht den Glauben rauben!
Am besten hilft es dem Herrn Schüssler,
vielleicht noch einem Tausendfüssler.
Dem ersten wohl im Portemonnaie,
dem zweiten an dem grossen Zeh.
Man sollte deshalb kritisch sein
und wenn es hilft, dann halt hinein!
Ich sag´ am Ende der Geschicht´
wem´s hilft, der glaubt´s, doch meistens nicht! 
Steinbock

----------


## Ulrike 2000

So wie eine Krankheit Mineralien raubt,
Die Zufuhr selbiger die Heilung erlaubt. 
Ist irgendwo etwas entzündet,
wohl dem, der ferrum phos. gleich nimmt,
selbst bei Wunden, Schwellung, Fieber,
bei manchem Schmerz hilft es bestimmt. 
Ist die Entzündung fortgeschritten,
wird ein Katarrh auch mal akut,
selbst wenn die Zunge weiß belegt ist,
Kalium chlor, ist immer gut. 
Wer arm an Blut, wer Salz im Mund,
der nehme Natrium chlor,
bei Kribbeln Taubheit, Frostgefühl
schiebt dieses einen Riegel vor. 
Stößts sauer auf und riecht der Stuhl,
plagt man mit Gicht und Rheuma sich,
dann Natrium phos. ist angebracht,
denn es entsäuert Dich. 
Ist Galle, Leber, Niere krank
und Wasser im Gebein,
stellt sich durch Natrium sulf. recht bald
Gesundheit wieder ein. 
Glaubst Du auch nicht ans Christkind
als Überbringer dieser Gaben,
so wird sich Dein Körper trotzdem
mit Freude an den Mineralien laben. 
Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> so wird sich Dein Körper trotzdem
> mit Freude an den Mineralien laben. 
> Ulrike

 Ich lach mich weg, welche Mineralien denn?  :laughter01:  
Gepressten Milchzucker als Mineral zu bezeichen hat schon was....

----------


## Ulrike 2000

In grober Form das Mineral dem
Körper zusätzlich Arbeit macht,
während das Mineral im Schüssler Salz
gleich in die Zelle passt. 
Die Zelle hat es nämlich gern ganz klein,
sie läßt darum nur die Ionen rein.
Mag auch viel Kalium in einer Banane sein,
die Banane passt in keine Zelle rein.

----------


## Muschel

> Ich bin kein Gegner der Schulmedizin, aber durch Kenner der Naturmedizin möchte mindestens vermeiden, dass es mit meiner Gesundheit so weit kommt und zum schulmedizinischen Fall wird. 
> Lieber Gruss!

 Ahhhjaaaa. Nunja, jeder so, wie er persönlich mag. Ich möchte aber doch mal wissen, was Du im Falle einer akuten Notsituation machen würdest ohne die Schulmedizin? KS nehmen?

----------


## Pianoman

Um auch dem verlinkten Artikel (http://www.nam.de/molek1.htm) von Hans-Heinrich Jörgensen (1) eine entsprechende Würdigung zukommen zu lassen, lesen Sie bitte den nachfolgenden Beitrag, der allerdings ohne Analogien von Chefs, deren Gattin und der Sekretärin auskommt, um beispielweise das Bindungsverhalten von Atomen zu beschreiben:  *http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/index.php?id=4367&type=0*  Wer sich die Lektüre ersparen möchte, hier die wesentlichen Aussagen:   

> In den 1950er-Jahren fasste der Chefarzt der Weserberg-Klinik in Höxter, Professor Heinrich Lampert (1898 bis 1981), in einer Buchveröffentlichung seriöse Fakten zur »Biochemie« und anderen komplementärmedizinischen Verfahren zusammen. Dabei bezog er sich vor allem auf einen als skeptisch geschilderten Mitarbeiter, der »für längere Zeit« in der Praxis von Albert Reiff hospitiert hatte und danach »die Wirksamkeit der verabfolgten Mittel nicht immer bestreiten« konnte. Bisweilen wurden Erfolge festgestellt, »wie sie in derselben Zeit auch mit allopathischen Mitteln nicht besser hätten erzielt werden können«. Hervorgehoben wird die Gabe von Magnesium phosphoricum D6 bei Gallenkolik. Der Untersucher betont, dass eine lange ärztliche Erfahrung mit der Methode nötig sei, um mit biochemischen Mittel erfolgreich zu sein (18, S. 38).   Lampert diskutiert weiter Befürworter und Gegner und beklagt das geringe Interesse der Pharmakologie an der »biochemischen« Heilweise. In theoretischer Hinsicht wird die geringe Kongruenz der Schüßler-Lehre mit dem Stand der Wissenschaft in den 1950er-Jahren bemängelt, die letztlich gegen eine weitere Anwendung »biochemischer« Mittel spreche (2, S. 42): *»Vergleichen wir nämlich die Theorie Schüßlers mit dem derzeitigen Stand der Wissenschaft von den Mineralstoffen und deren Rolle im lebenden Organismus, so finden wir keinerlei gedankliche Verbindung oder Brücke zwischen den beiden Anschauungen.«*   *Tatsächlich entspricht der noch heute propagierte theoretische Unterbau der Methode dem Stand der physiologischen Wissenschaft in der zweiten Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts.* Dennoch empfahl Lampert, angesichts »einiger überzeugender Heilerfolge« eine weitere Überprüfung der Methode.   *Über Kasuistiken hinausgehende Untersuchungen oder klinische Studien zur »Biochemie« fehlen allerdings noch immer*. Die Beliebtheit des Verfahrens beruht also *nicht auf seiner wissenschaftlichen Fundierung*, sondern vornehmlich auf positiven Erfahrungsberichten von Patienten. *Der von Anhängern vorgetragene, nur historisch zu verstehende theoretische Hintergrund lässt sogar vermuten, dass ein Wirksamkeitsnachweis nur schwer gelingen kann*. Der kanadische Medizinhistoriker John Crellin (23) spricht in diesem Zusammenhang davon, die Methoden seien *»sozial validiert«* und meint damit das Phänomen, *dass Patienten in großer Zahl an einer Heilmethode hängen, obwohl sie nicht den Kriterien der evidenzbasierten Medizin standhält.* Neben der Homöopathie ist die Biochemie nach Schüßler ein Paradebeispiel für solche Verfahren, deren Beliebtheit sich überwiegend auf Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda stützt.

 (1) Jörgensens Überzeugungskraft hält sich, zumindest was die marktwirtschaftliche Verwertung angeht - offenbar in Grenzen, da er sein Unternehmen (Herstellung von naturheilkundlicher Pharmazeutika) geschlossen hat.

----------


## solova

@Muschel 
Bei einem sehr ernstem Notfall in dem unglücklicherweise keiner Schulmediziner in der Nähe da war, habe ich tatsächlich mich damit gerettet. Kurz später haben Laboruntersuchungen keinen Erreger festgestellt, der nach Vermutung des Arztes solcher Verursacher war... Dies war aber später. *Ich will aber auf keinem Fall andere damit ermutigen meine Erfahrungen ausprobieren. Nur mit einem Arzt oder erfahrenem Heilpraktiker ist man sicherer.*  Liebe Grüsse!

----------


## Muschel

@ Solova,  
ich meinte eher so etwas wie einen Herzinfarkt! Akute Notfallsituation eben. Meinetwegen auch einen akuten Asthmaanfall. Alles Erkrankungen bzw. im Akutfall Zustände, die sich mit Sicherheit durch KS nicht beeindrucken lassen.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## solova

@Muschel 
Betrifft leider nicht die Thema, aber: 
Ich hatte leichte Entzündung des Mittelohres eine Weile gehabt (...beschädigt beim Reinigen?). Auf das Mittel (KS) hatte ich keine Hoffnungen - weil mir nach einer Aussage eines HP war schon auch vorher bekannt – KS kann nur in wässriger Gewebe gut funktionieren (nicht in Knochen, Knorbel, Mittelohr - o.ä. Gewebe). Selbstverständlich war ich zu dieser Zeit in der Behandlung bei einem "Schulmediziner". Es kam dazwischen eine zusätzliche und kurze Infektion (Grippe Frühling 2007). Nach einiger Zeit (in 3-4Wochen) durch Endringen einer Infektion aus Mittelohr und durch Innenohr ins Gehirn, ist ausser Gleichgewicht-"Apparat" auch ein Teil des Gehirn betroffen worden, der für Sprachmuskeln und Augen(?) zuständig ist. (...spätere Aussage laut Arzt). Ich hatte Lähmung im Gesichtsbereich und konnte nicht sprechen. Stehen konnte ich auch nicht und hatte starkes Brechgefühl. 
Es kam alles eines Morgens so rasch und schnell... . Bevor ich (in 0,5Std.) durch Krankenwagen mitgenommen wurde und aus eigenen Vermutungen "es könnte eine Lebensmittelvergiftung durch Kuchen am Abend sein" habe erste mal eine Menge KS zu sich genommen und eine Fläschchen mitgenommen. Nur nach längeren Untersuchungen (auch Blut) könnten Ärzte beurteilen was weiter vorgenommen sein soll. Ich habe keine Antibiotika oder sonst was zu dieser Zeit im Krankenhaus bekommen. Alle haben auf Untersuchungsergebnisse gewartet. Der Fall war ernst – mir war empfohlen möglichst dringend meine nähere Verwandte darüber informieren. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig – weiter hin versteckt mein Mittel jede 2-3Std. trinken. Am Abend konnte selbst zum Trinken aufstehen und habe meine "Hälfte" telefoniert(!). Am nächsten Tag konnten Ärzte keine Störungen mehr feststellen, Laboruntersuchungen haben auch nichts festgestellt und ich wollte nach hause. Mußte aber aus Vorsichtsmaßnahmen noch eine Nacht dort übernachten. 
Hier ist aber andere Thema und ich möchte bei Blasenentzündung und Schüssler-Salze bleiben.  
Ich habe selbst welche Fragen... . 
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Christiane

Jetzt reicht es mir.  
Erreger wandern vom Ohr ins Gehirn? Du hast neurologische Ausfälle? Das spricht für eine beginnende Meningitis! Du erhältst keine Antibiotika, keine weiteren Medikamente? Trotzdem ist am nächsten Tag alles wieder gut? Bist du bzw der Arzt sicher, daß es wirklich so war, oder handelte es sich "nur" um eine Migräne? Was wird dem KS noch alles angedichtet? Bevor hier noch mehr Unfug geschrieben wird, beende ich hiermit die Diskussion. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

